# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  برنامج التحميل المشهور idm باحدث إصدار مع الكراك

## elbramg

*
internet download manager



 6.18 Final Build 7
  
 
  
  
تحميل برنامج انترنت داونلود مانجر Internet Download Manager 6.18 Final Build 7  عملاق تحميل الملفات بأحدث إصدار بمميزاته الرهيبة والخرافية, حيث تستطيع مع برنامج انترنت داونلود مانجر -  Internet Download Manager 6.18 Final Build 7    تحميل أكثر من ملف فى وقت واحد ,كما يمكنك إستكمال التحميل وإستئنافه بعد  ذلك, كما يقوم برنامج idm 6.18 final build 7   بتسريع التحميل الى خمس   أضعاف ويوجد بالبرنامج أيضا خاصيه جميله جدا وهي إمكانية جدولة بعض الملفات  فى خانة التحميل ليقوموا بالتحميل واحده تلو الأخري.برنامج internet download manager 6.18 final Build 7 الأول عالميا  انترنت داونلود مانجر وغنى عن التعريف في احدث إصداراته.


 
إثبات الإصدار
 
 

 
 
 الجديد بالاصدار


Fixed a critical bug in IE integration moduleImproved Windows 8.1 and IE 11 integrationResolved compatibility issues with Google Chrome 31Improved video recognition in web players



 
 
 
 
أولاً حمل شرح طريقة تحميل الألعاب الفلاش التي تلعبها اونلاين ببرنامج IDM

JumboFile – صارووخي

http://jumbofile.net/hm6ham65zafn/do...s-idm.rar.html

– — – –

حمل طريقة جعل انترنت داونلود مانجر يحمل معك بأقصى سرعة

JumboFile – صارووخى
http://jumbofile.net/5k3jum4znmu9/ma...speed.rar.html– — – –


 تحميل
internet download manager

 6.18 final Build 7 
 
  http://jumbofile.net/ns70vl9b81qx
 
  – — – – تحميل شرح التنصيب من هنا
 
  JumboFile – صارووخى http://jumbofile.net/porevv7bflwf/how_to_setup.rar.html – — – – يجب تحميل الكراك حديث وفعال من هنا
 
  JumboFile – صارووخى http://jumbofile.net/wbciph1rwyre/IDMan.exe.html – — – – تحميل اداة تسريع الفايرفوكس حتى 300% 
 
 المصدر :  internet download manager - idm 6.18
- انترنت داونلود مانجر كامل




*

----------


## رشا مختار

*يسلمووووووووووووووووو

شركات تنظيف فى الرياض
شركة تنظيف بالخرج
شركة تنظيف فلل بالمزاحمية
شركة مكافحة حشرات بالرياض
افضل شركة تخزين اثاث
ارخص شركة تنظيف بالرياض
شركة رش مبيدات

*

----------


## ود ميما

*هل ممكن يتحمل علي الموبايل؟
                        	*

----------

